
Sneak Peek of PineTime Smart Watch and Why It’s Perfect for Teaching IoT - freedomben
https://medium.com/swlh/sneak-peek-of-pinetime-smart-watch-and-why-its-perfect-for-teaching-iot-81b74161c159
======
haspoken
Twitter link for article so all can view it:
[https://t.co/b6b5ctZSXd](https://t.co/b6b5ctZSXd)

